# Norseofcourse Lambing 2016 - recap and more pics



## norseofcourse (Mar 17, 2016)

Hard to believe this will be my fourth lambing season!  Here's the lineup, with pictures I took last week.

First is Rose, now nearly 4 years old, and one of my original two ewes.  This will be her 4th lambing.  She's had a single, single, then twins.  She's got a nice stocky build, and her lambs have a good growth rate.  She's been the first one to lamb every year so far.






Next is Gracie, the other of my original 2 ewes, also nearly 4 and her 4th lambing.  She's had a single, twins, twins.  She's not built quite as well as Rose, but raises nice lambs.





Next is Brosa (Icelandic for 'smile').  She is nearly 3 years old, and she was Gracie's first lamb.  Her sire had horns, but her horns weren't apparent till she was nearly 2 weeks old, and by that time I was attached to her, so she's here for good.  She is the friendliest of my ewes (although not to strangers), and loves attention and petting.  She had a single her first year, but miscarried a single last year.





Last of the ewes is Lukka (Icelandic for 'lucky').  She is nearly 2 years old, and is Rose's second lamb.  She's got a nice stocky build and had a good growth rate as a lamb.  I was there for her first lambing last year, and she gave birth faster and easier than any of my ewes have so far (and I've been there for all but one lambing).  This is her second lambing, last year she had a single.





And last but not least we have my ram Elding (Icelandic for 'lightning', for the lightning-shaped white marking on his nose).  He is 3 years old, and this will be his third year of siring lambs here.  Genetically he is recessive for everything - color (moorit), pattern (solid), and spotting, so I have lots of good color and pattern possibilities for the lambs.





My first possible lambing date is April 2nd.  I'm not making guesses on how many each will have, although twins are fairly likely.  I am hoping for boys though!  I want to keep my flock small, and at least with males there's no temptation to keep them for breeding.  Most important, of course, are nice uncomplicated births and good healthy lambs.  Stay tuned!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 17, 2016)

Very nice looking sheep. Hope lambing season goes well for you. I will keep my fingers crossed for boys.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 17, 2016)

Elding looks like he knows he is the boss.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 17, 2016)

Excited to follow along


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 17, 2016)

Agree with Mike, Elding does have a rather smug look about him... Like he knows his genetics are scheduled for use over many years to come.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone!



Mike CHS said:


> Elding looks like he knows he is the boss.





Latestarter said:


> Agree with Mike, Elding does have a rather smug look about him... Like he knows his genetics are scheduled for use over many years to come.


Yep, Elding knows he's special.  As long as he doesn't get too stupid during breeding season!

Another Friday night udder check tonight!  Everyone is getting really nice udders.  Lukka's is much larger than it was last year (when she was a first freshener).  I'm really looking forward to see how she does during milking this year.  Brosa's udder is still the smallest, but not by much.  Gracie's feels the most 'full' - which may mean she's closer to lambing than the others - or may not.

Lukka and Brosa are looking the widest, although their wool adds to the effect.  This is Brosa:



 

Gracie has reached the 'pet me, pet me' point in her pregnancy    :





Gracie is not as friendly as Brosa, but she's not quite as standoffish as Rose or Lukka.  Late in every pregnancy, she gets friendlier - at first, letting me approach and pet her, and eventually coming to me for attention and petting.  So she gets petted and fussed over - till her lambs come


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 26, 2016)

Fingers crossed for an easy lambing season and lots of boys for you!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 26, 2016)

Can't wait to see some more lamb pictures!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 26, 2016)

So exciting! Can't wait to see what they give you! On a completely unrelated topic, Im trying to convince my dad for some icelandics. What are some pros/cons of the breed?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 26, 2016)

Cons! Cons? There aint no stinkin cons to owning more critters!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 27, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> So exciting! Can't wait to see what they give you! On a completely unrelated topic, Im trying to convince my dad for some icelandics. What are some pros/cons of the breed?


Thanks!
Well, for me, the pros included: smaller sized than some other sheep breeds; double coat of wool that grows fast and gets long; generally easy keepers and lambers; they love browsing (eating trees and brush); short tails (no docking required); they shed in the spring so if you don't want to shear, you don't have to (but there will be lots of shed wool, and I have had to scissor some off them if it got too warm before they shed fully); they have a nice range of natural colors and patterns; the meat is very tender and mild; they can be milked (technically any breed could be); they come in both horned and polled varieties, so I was able to get polled.
Cons would be: they can be standoffish, especially with strangers; they may need sheared twice a year, since a full year's growth can be too much length for many mills to handle; when herded, they tend to scatter rather than stay in a close flock; not sure how they do in warmer climates, with all that wool.

@luvmypets - what are your goals for your sheep?  Wool?  Meat?  Or just pets?  I am raising mine for wool, meat, milk and clearing brush.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 27, 2016)

Roving Jacobs said:


> Fingers crossed for an easy lambing season and lots of boys for you!


Thanks - the days are just crawling by!  From how they are looking, Rose and Lukka will be lambing first - it's hard to tell who looks closer.  My best guess is next Gracie, then Brosa.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 1, 2016)

Another Friday night udder check!  

I don't believe udders are much of an indicator of how close they are to lambing, but it's interesting checking them anyway.  Rose has a nice large udder, but it's still 'soft' - in other words, it's not tightly full.  Gracie and Brosa's udders are both more tight/full.  Lukka's is in between.

I think with mine, their vulva has been a better indication of how close they are to lambing.  Based on that, Rose and Lukka will be lambing first.  It's still a bit hard to tell who is closer, but Rose also looks like she dropped within the last day or so, and Lukka doesn't look dropped yet, at least not much.  I looked back at my notes, and I wrote that Rose 'definitely' looked dropped 5 to 6 days before lambing (Lukka as well) - so we'll see if I'm really seeing it this time, or imagining...

Tomorrow is the 'official' start of lamb watch, and Rose has definitely started the 'ewe code'.  She seems to have a different look in her eyes, and this evening she was chewing her cud while standing, instead of lying down like she usually does.  And I could see her lamb(s) moving, and she looked at her side a time or two, and I could just hear her thinking "I am so ready for this lamb to get out of there!'.  And she went and stood by Gracie a couple times, standing head to head with her.  The ewe code is, of course, a combination of things the ewe does that may or may not mean they are close to lambing - and the human seeing (or imagining) meaning in every single thing the ewe does.  Ah, lambing season!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 1, 2016)

Haha, I spent every hour with my Rosie once lamb watch started overreacting to literally every one of her actions, like "OMG she is breathing one breath faster then a minute ago, she will start pushing any minute now!"  And as you know, the final day before I had to go back to school, just as we were gonna go out she popped out her baby  


Regarding all the information you gave me on icelandics, if we did get some we would get them for wool. Once more thank you for the wonderful information!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 2, 2016)

I think the weather was nicer for my lamb watch than yours  Is it snowing over there too?

Hoping for a smooth and easy lambing season for you!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes it's snowing now!!!!  The ground is covered with a heavy, wet snow that's sticking to everything - and we are supposed to get wind gusts up to 49 mph overnight - this is crazy!  But, it's Ohio!! LOL   

I don't think anyone will lamb tonight.  Based on what everyone looks like, and past observations, I'm guessing Monday or Tuesday for Rose.  I'm not as sure about Lukka, but I don't think she's dropped yet, so I'm leaning towards Rose lambing first.  Monday is rain, Tuesday is sun - I know which one I'd rather lamb on!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow what a weather diff from here. I had the Harley out for a couple of road trips today. Was about 70 and though I had to wear a flannel shirt over my T-shirt, the rides were sweet! Hope they do OK for you!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm glad no one lambed last night, it was about the closest to a blizzard we get here.  There wasn't a ton of snow, but it was a heavy, wet snow that the winds had blown onto everything - and the west sides of all the trees and fenceposts had about a half inch of snow built up on them.  It took nearly all day for most of it to melt, but it finally started looking like spring again, instead of January.

Rose is continuing the ewe code.  Late this afternoon, she had some droppings that were mostly pellets, but some looser stool in with them.  I watched as she continued to lift her tail several times, and saw she was passing some mucous.  A bit later she went into the run-in to eat some hay with the others, and she was still lifting her tail now and then, and she head-butted Gracie (not hard).

I checked everyone at evening feeding, and I don't think anyone is going to lamb tonight.  Rose and Lukka still look the closest - who will be first, it is hard to tell.  Lukka's vulva is more swollen and 'loose' than Rose's, but it doesn't look like Lukka has dropped very much (last year, I noted when she had definitely 'dropped', and she lambed 5 days later).  Rose definitely dropped a few days ago, but her vulva isn't as swollen or loose yet as it typically is before she lambs.

The good part is, I'm a lot less nervous now than I was the first few years.  I'm no expert by any stretch, but I'm feeling better about what signs mean something for my sheep, and what signs are normal but not something to obsess over.  The challenging part, though, is - I've been present for 10 out of 11 live births - can I be there for most or all of them again this year?  Sure hope so!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 5, 2016)

Rose wasn't first - and neither was Lukka.  Gracie fooled me!  I went out to the barn this morning and Gracie was in the run-in, cleaning off twins   




 

One girl, probably born first, white with brown spots.  And a boy, probably born second, white with maybe a little brown around his eyes.  I think the girl was born first because she had nursed by the time I got there, and the boy was still figuring it out...

I managed to get weights on them!  The boy was 6 lbs. 12 ounces, the girl 8 pounds, 6 ounces.  Higher than I would have guessed.



 

I'll be able to get better pictures once they're outside.

Rose and Lukka both acted 'off' for awhile, and I thought they might both be going into labor!  They were both lifting up their tails, and Lukka went into the pen beside Gracie and did a little pawing, laid down, and even looked like she had some contractions, bracing her back legs and curling up her upper lip a little.  She looks so 'loose' at her back end, that I swear a hard sneeze could push a lamb out.  And Rose's vulva has definitely gotten looser since yesterday, too.  It's now day 5 since Rose 'dropped', so there's a good chance she can go today or tomorrow.  Rose also laid down at one point, and then partly got up (looking like when a dog sits), and seemed to be pushing.  She did that twice.

I came in to warm up a bit and get more water, and when I went back out, they were both acting normal again.  Ewe code! lol.  However, Lukka still seems to be a bit preoccupied, and not as interested in grazing as the others are.  I'll be keeping an eye on them today.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 5, 2016)

Congrats! They are both cuties!

I suppose you'll keep the ewe lamb?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 5, 2016)

Great looking twins! Congrats!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 5, 2016)

Lukka appears to be going into labor...


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 5, 2016)

Both new lambs are looking good. Mom seems to be doting on them   for the next to go!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 5, 2016)

Your sheep are so pretty. Hope lambing goes easy on you!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks all - Lukka also had twins yesterday - half of my flock has lambed!

I didn't get in till nearly 11pm, don't have good pictures of Lukka's twins yet. Pretty sure they are both girls.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 6, 2016)

Woohoo - congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 6, 2016)

Aweeeee! Good girl!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 6, 2016)

awesome! congrats!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 6, 2016)

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 6, 2016)

Rose is in labor... and we have rain.  At least the run-in is nice and snug, even with one side open 24/7


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, she was in beginning labor, but she stopped.  Either she didn't like me being out there, or the rain keeping her inside, or it was too close to feeding time and she didn't want to miss it, or she didn't think I've waited long enough... lol

Everyone is fed, watered and settled in for the night.  I may check Rose once or twice, but I don't think she'll lamb tonight.  She may lamb early in the morning, and I'm sure she is very close.

Brosa doesn't seem as close, but her udder is quite full - she may be closer than I think.

The lambs are doing well, I have some pics on my camera I'll upload soon.  Did I mention I wanted boys?  Did I mention so far it's 3 girls and 1 boy?

So the wait continues!


----------



## pgrommesh (Apr 8, 2016)

Good luck! I'm in central ohio, waiting on my first 2 sheep to lamb...atleast i hope the ram did his job!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 8, 2016)

Greetings @pgrommesh from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH! Glad you joined us  If you have some pics of your sheep, we'd love to see them! We thrive on pics here  Hope your ram did his duty as well.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 9, 2016)

pgrommesh said:


> Good luck! I'm in central ohio, waiting on my first 2 sheep to lamb...atleast i hope the ram did his job!


Welcome and congrats - what kind of sheep do you have?


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 9, 2016)

Rose and Brosa are still holding out (or is that holding in? LOL).  They keep acting like they're having little 'mini-contractions', or maybe they're just shifting position.  I was just out at the barn a bit ago - when I went in, Rose and Brosa were both laying down.  Brosa gave what looked like a few small pushes, then got up, pawed a bit, then laid back down again.  Another few small pushes, then she laid her head down and took a nap.  Rose, meanwhile, got up, pawed a couple times, laid back down, and curled up her upper lip (a sheep having contractions will do that, too).  Rose's vulva is looking puffier and looser.  Brosa's looks a little like her mom's the day before she gave birth.

So, I'll just wait.  And meanwhile, here's the pictures of Lukka's lambs I meant to post a few days ago:

Firstborn:




 

and secondborn:



 

They are both black and white.  They may turn grey, or they may stay solid black - they have a 50/50 chance of either, since Lukka carries both solid and grey pattern genes.  They have reached the 'popcorn' stage, and have been bouncing all over the pen, and Gracie's lambs have, too.  They usually act the cutest when I have not taken the camera out to the barn with me...  

We have a low of 19° tonight, then the temperatures moderate again.  A lot of the snow from yesterday and last night has melted, and we're not supposed to get much more.  We do have more rain coming, though.  I hate dealing with mud, but I'll be glad for the warmer weather.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 9, 2016)

I love the markings on that first one!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2016)

Still waiting.  Rose's vulva is finally getting 'jiggly', which *should* mean she's getting very close.  With Brosa it's a bit harder, as I only have one lambing of hers to go by, as far as what signs she has.  But Brosa's udder is full and tight, and has been for days, and that's got to be uncomfortable.  Her vulva has been looking puffier and somewhat relaxed lately, too, and she passed a little more mucous again this evening.

I'm not going to do a nighttime check tonight, but I'll be out very early in the morning.

The lambs are doing great!  I let everyone out in the sheep's pasture on Sunday, once it finally warmed up and the sun started coming out.  The little ones had such a great time running around and jumping!  I only got one picture, I was having too much fun watching them to take pictures - and they moved so fast anyway! Here is Lukka's firstborn:



 

Everyone was stuck inside the run-in today, since it rained all day.  The lambs were getting really bored.  There was finally a short break in the rain in the evening and they got outside to run around for a bit.  The rain is supposed to end tonight, and we are supposed have fair weather for at least the next week!  I will be happy to see the mud dry up, and start getting some yard and garden work done again.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh that lamb is just gorgeous, cute, adorable and did I mention adorable? All black and white, dressed up in a tuxedo!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 12, 2016)

Since you said you weren't going to do a night time check last night I was wondering how many lambs you had waiting for you this morning.  

That black and white is beautiful


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 12, 2016)

congrats on the lambs, they are awesome!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 12, 2016)

Mike CHS said:


> Since you said you weren't going to do a night time check last night I was wondering how many lambs you had waiting for you this morning.
> 
> That black and white is beautiful


LOL - actually no new lambs yet!!  I got up early to check, no lambs. Normal morning feeding, no lambs.  Rushed home during lunch hour to check, no lambs. Came home from work early to check, no lambs.  And now it looks like I'll be spending yet another evening watching sheep *not* have lambs.

I love the markings on that one, too.  But she's too inbred to keep, unless I replace Elding, and I'm not ready for a different ram yet.  That's one drawback of breeding partly for color/pattern - you get some really interesting ones, whether they fit in with your breeding program or not.  I can't keep them all, and I have no shortage of people wanting farm raised lamb.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 15, 2016)

Still waiting....

Gracie and her twins are enjoying the nicer weather we've been having.




 

Rose and Brosa look like toads when they're laying down... it's got to be soon, it's just got to be.  I've been telling people they're either going to have their lambs or explode...


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 15, 2016)

Gracie really is a sweet looking ewe. Seems like she's a pretty good momma too.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 15, 2016)

Brosa is in labor!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 15, 2016)

One so far, black and white.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 15, 2016)

Brosa had twins, the first black and white and the second brown and white.  Pics will have to wait a bit, there's not enough good light in the barn where she has them - they'll look better cleaned up more anyway.

Both girls!  My count is now 5 girls, 1 boy.  And of course I'd rather have boys!!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats on Brosas successful delivery! Forgot to say I am in love with Lukka's tuxedo ewe lamb! 

Its funny, I wanted a ewe lamb from my girl, I bet they make sure they give us the exact opposite


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats on 2 more healthy lambs. Sorry no boys... Maybe the last to go will give twin boys?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 15, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Still waiting....
> 
> Gracie and her twins are enjoying the nicer weather we've been having.
> 
> ...



i  this


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 15, 2016)

Ok, got a couple pics of Brosa's twins:

Firstborn, black and white:




 

and secondborn, moorit (brown) and white:



 
I know Brosa carries the pattern gene for grey, so their undercoats may come in light, which will lighten the brown or black considerably.  I don't know what her other pattern gene is - if she also carries solid, one or both lambs may stay solid (the brown or black will get the same color undercoat).

Brosa is doing very well with them, this is her first set of twins


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 15, 2016)

I love love love the first pic... stinking cute!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 15, 2016)

They are so cute! Give them hugs for me!


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 15, 2016)

They're adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 16, 2016)

So cute! You're starting to have so many spots around it looks like my farm


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone!

I'm still waiting on Rose.  I'm a little concerned.  She's been acting like she's going to lamb for a few days now (although I'm reading into her every move, I know...).

However, this morning, she rushed in with the others, as always, and ate grain - but then left before it had all been eaten, and didn't start eating the hay - which is unusual for her.  I figured she was starting labor, or would be starting soon.  But that's all she's done all day - start.  She'll paw, and lay down, and give what seem to be a few small pushes, then get up and graze.  She's been pacing from area to area, like she's trying to find the right spot to lamb.  A few times I heard her make 'mom ewe' sounds.  A lot of the time she's just laid down resting, looking uncomfortable, or standing around.  She hasn't done much of what I'd consider serious pushing.  She's passed a small amount of mucous with a reddish tinge (which I've seen a ewe do in early labor, so it didn't alarm me).

I just got done with evening  feeding, and Rose wasn't interested in eating at all.  I haven't timed her contractions, but sometimes they seem to be starting to get closer together.  She doesn't seem distressed or in pain or worn out.

She has taken her own sweet time before, spending nearly all day in 'prelabor' before finally lambing, but she's always done it before dark before.  This is her fourth lambing.  She does seem to want me distant when she lambs, so I've tried to not be out there all day, and to stay back when I am checking on her.

Good thoughts are appreciated... gonna head out and check on everyone.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2016)

Hope she has her lamb/lambs tonight!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 18, 2016)

Hope she stops teasing you soon and has an easy birth for you.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks!  Rose finally got serious about lambing.  Black and white born around 11pm, pretty sure it's a girl.  It had one front leg back that I couldn't reach to get forward, so between her pushing and me pulling we delivered it.  I think she has another, but she's not in any hurry to have it, either...


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 19, 2016)

Well, Rose ended up with just one, a ewe lamb.  I swear it's taller than any of the other lambs, and at the rate it's eating it'll outweigh them soon, too!  I think Rose is happy with a single.

Lambing season is over!  Final count 5 girls, 1 boy.  I'll get some new pics either here or on my journal soon.

(Edited to correct the count: 6 girls and 1 boy)


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm really glad it turned out well...  You convey your worry well enough to get everyone else on edge.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 19, 2016)

Happy that you had a successful lambing season. Sorry you didn't get more boys, but they are all so stinkin cute!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 19, 2016)

Woo hoo!  Congrats!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 19, 2016)

That's awesome! Glad Rose finally let that "little" one out! Much longer and you might have had to do a C-section!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2016)

YAY!!! Lambs!!! Glad that Rose had her lamb and everything is ok.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2016)

Congrats! -waits for pictures-


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 3, 2016)

YAY! Congrats on all the babies, can't wait for more pictures they are soo stinking cute!


----------



## Ferguson K (May 3, 2016)

About time!


----------



## norseofcourse (May 6, 2016)

Well, it took me about a week to catch up on sleep, then I started catching up on all the things I hadn't gotten done while waiting for the sheep to lamb!  I'm still not caught up (who ever is?), but I managed to get a few pictures to share.

It's getting easier to see that Brosa has one black/white lamb (on the right) and one moorit/white.  The moorit is so dark when they are born!  I am still not sure if their undercoats will come in white, or the same color as their outer coats.






Her moorit/white lamb looks cute from the other side, too:





Here's Lukka's firstborn lamb.  It's hard to get a good picture of a black (or mostly black) lamb, but I keep trying because her markings are so striking:



 

And finally, a picture of Rose's single lamb.  She's not even 12 hours old in this picture, hopefully you can see how much 'leggier' she is than the other lambs.  She is doing well - I never even penned Rose after her birth.



 

I am very thankful that lambing season went well, with no major problems.  I only missed seeing Gracie's lambs born - and only by about an hour or so.  I was hoping for boys, but ended up with 6 girls and one boy - oh well... they are happy and healthy and bouncing around, so it's all good.  Thanks for coming along on this year's lambing journey!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 6, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Here's Lukka's firstborn lamb. It's hard to get a good picture of a black (or mostly black) lamb, but I keep trying because her markings are so striking:



Can I have her? I love her and I am willing to try a lamb again. I really do love her. She doesn't even look real! Seriously... so perfect.
I want to put her pic on my FB... Absolutely stunning.

Did I say I want her?   



norseofcourse said:


> Brosa has one black/white lamb (on the right)



This reminds me of our Jacobs we had... they had the patches around the eyes and "kissy lips" so cute!

Soooooo... are you selling Lukka's lamb?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 6, 2016)

I just showed this to @Goat Whisperer  .... I called her and said you have to see this lamb. I want this lamb....

Being the goaty she is she said Noooooooooo in a whiny voice I said just wait... wait til you see

Then she saw   and then .... wait for it


wait for it


she said



Ok now that is cute we could get that! 

So I even have permission. Just sayin' 

Besides Ohio isn't even far.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 6, 2016)

oh no... now we have to start a SHEEP ADDICTS ANONYMOUS thread.... 

But, that is almost the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## luvmypets (May 6, 2016)

Oh man southern your not the only one who wants that lamb


----------



## Ferguson K (May 6, 2016)

Cute little lambs!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 7, 2016)

Such cute spotty babies! And yes everyone should buy your lambs   Having seen your sheep in person they are so healthy and fast growing and have good personalities and such lovely fleece. They're great little sheep!


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 7, 2016)

Brosa's black and white baby will turn gray. You can tell by her "sugar lips". It's hard to tell on her moorit/white.


----------



## Baymule (May 8, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> I just showed this to @Goat Whisperer  .... I called her and said you have to see this lamb. I want this lamb....
> 
> Being the goaty she is she said Noooooooooo in a whiny voice I said just wait... wait til you see
> 
> ...




And this is how @Southern by choice got corrupted into being a sheepie......and how it spread to other members of her family.......

*BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Baymule (May 8, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> oh no... now we have to start a SHEEP ADDICTS ANONYMOUS thread....
> 
> But, that is almost the cutest thing I've ever seen!


Great idea.........goes to sheep forum to get it started........


----------



## norseofcourse (May 9, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Can I have her? I love her and I am willing to try a lamb again. I really do love her. She doesn't even look real! Seriously... so perfect.
> I want to put her pic on my FB... Absolutely stunning.
> 
> Did I say I want her?
> ...



LOL awwww thanks     You do know you have to have at least two sheep, right?  And you'd have to learn how to spin, and to knit... and you'd have to join the 'sheep addicts' thread....   

Seriously, any of my lambs would be for sale to a good farm home, unless they have a physical problem or develop something like parasite problems.  I did have someone contact me a few weeks ago, so it's only fair to give her first choice.  But if she changes her mind I will be sure to let you know


----------



## norseofcourse (May 9, 2016)

purplequeenvt said:


> Brosa's black and white baby will turn gray. You can tell by her "sugar lips". It's hard to tell on her moorit/white.


Interesting, I'll have to check the others, too.


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2016)

That sounds a little like having the most drop dead gorgeous yearling colt ever to set a hoof print on the earth, only to have them fade out to dingy white in a few years.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 10, 2016)

Oh my goodness, I could get addicted to sheep. I mean look at that adorableness!!!!!  Lukkas baby is sooooooooooo cute.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 11, 2016)

Baymule said:


> That sounds a little like having the most drop dead gorgeous yearling colt ever to set a hoof print on the earth, only to have them fade out to dingy white in a few years.


I once saw a beautiful dapple grey pinto.  It was sad to think that as he continued to grey out, he would turn completely white and not look like a pinto anymore  

It looks like Lukka's 'tuxedo' lamb will stay black and white and not go grey.  Her other lamb looks like she will go grey.

I plan to do vaccinations this Sunday, so I'll be checking all the lambs to see what color the undercoat is coming in.



MrsKuhn said:


> Oh my goodness, I could get addicted to sheep. I mean look at that adorableness!!!!!  Lukkas baby is sooooooooooo cute.


Thanks     That's one drawback to breeding for (among other things) the natural colors for handspinners - I'm getting some really cute patterns.  There is a lot larger market here for good quality, farm-raised lamb, than there is for lambs for pets/fiber/breeding.  So I enjoy them and they have good lives while they are here, and maybe an occasional one finds a good permanent home.  The lambs are _always_ going to be cute....


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 11, 2016)

I saw the pictures in the "pictures from our members" thing and I was wondering, what did you do with Lukkas little tuxedo lamb?


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 11, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> I saw the pictures in the "pictures from our members" thing and I was wondering, what did you do with Lukkas little tuxedo lamb?


She's still here (for now).  I should get a good current pic of her to post.


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 11, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> She's still here (for now).  I should get a good current pic of her to post.


Ooh shes so cute! If only I was closer


----------



## mystang89 (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for keeping this so up to date!  Lots of good knowledge found in there.


----------

